# Home Gym



## DJ21 (May 22, 2012)

Anyone else workout at home?

I have a old school 70's bench with some add ons to it(Leg extentsions/Lat Pull Downs/Etc.), dumbells, a chin up/Bar Dip equipment piece and a barbell. I can also can convert my bench press into a squat rack. All i'm missing is more weights >

I decided to cancel my gym membership at the end of the month because it basically sucks and is a waste of money. So i'm going to invest in more equipment.

Just wanted to see what you guys have and recommendations on equipment or online stores to buy from.


----------



## beasto (May 22, 2012)

Well if your gym sucks there is no point in paying a membershit when you can get the same results for free @ home! Makes sense to me. Take what you were paying for a membership and invest in getting more weights. 100lb plates all the way!!!


----------



## Pikiki (May 22, 2012)

I wish I can build my own gym, I think is more relaible base on time, gas, space for yourself and no fucking anoying ppl around. I like the idea of a personal gym.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 22, 2012)

I recently set up a gym at home mainly because my nearest gym is 30mins away and with 2 young kids..need I go on. 
I got a squat rack with spotter catchers on it. Was alway afraid of hurting myself while workin out alone. Some poor guy was found dead in his garage at the wknd under his weights- in UK- Essex. 
May he R.I.P

So be cautious working out alone these things do happen. 

Peace!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 22, 2012)

http://www.govliquidation.com/index.html keep an eye on this website you can get some dirt cheap used equipment here, amongst other cool shit.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 22, 2012)

Sorry actually Sussex. 
He was actually drunk. Link below. 

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-by-weights-after-booze-session-16162097.html


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2012)

Yeah be safe bro. That is some awful stuff. I'm actually kind of scared working out by myself at the house. At least when I go heavy


----------



## Mrs P (May 22, 2012)

Love my home gym, not into waiting for others to use equipment & when u have kids is very convenient to not have to drive.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2012)

I would love to workout at home.. But a monolift is a necessity for me. Tough to find used or reasonably priced.


----------



## DJ21 (May 22, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> http://www.govliquidation.com/index.html keep an eye on this website you can get some dirt cheap used equipment here, amongst other cool shit.



Awesome, thanks for the link!



Pikiki said:


> I wish I can build my own gym, I think is more relaible base on time, gas, space for yourself and *no fucking anoying ppl around*. I like the idea of a personal gym.



Yes that is another big reason and what Mrs P said about waiting on other folks when using the equipment. Small things like that bother me..


----------



## Mr P (May 22, 2012)

I have a full home gym with free weights up to 300 pounds dumbells up to 60 pounds, 2 treadmills & a kickboxing bag.
Bodysolid gym is pretty good.


----------



## gfunky (May 22, 2012)

I have a home gym and being able to come down stairs and everything is waiting for me.  Here are a few pics of where I work out.


----------



## gfunky (May 22, 2012)

I am adding a cardio machine but it is not here yet....  fucking hate waiting for shipping LOL


----------



## gfunky (May 22, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Anyone else workout at home?
> 
> I have a old school 70's bench with some add ons to it(Leg extentsions/Lat Pull Downs/Etc.), dumbells, a chin up/Bar Dip equipment piece and a barbell. I can also can convert my bench press into a squat rack. All i'm missing is more weights >
> 
> ...



craigslist for weights I have picked up some great deals I have around 650 pounds now and got most of it cheap as hell off craigslist!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2012)

I love workin out at home gyms did this many times but lets keep it real u need the variety of equipment that only a true gym has


----------



## gfunky (May 23, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I love workin out at home gyms did this many times but lets keep it real u need the variety of equipment that only a true gym has



Tell me what I need that a gym could possibly give me??


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Tell me what I need that a gym could possibly give me??



thats a bodybuilder mentality he has... All you and I need is a barbell and plates with a rack and a bench.  Well actually I also need three guys to help me get into my gear, then a guy to spot me, two on each end of the bar another to scream at me while i lift and another to film it.  And a foam roller.


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

PoB...I really enjoy reading your posts bc I crack up like humpty dumpty in a hurricane


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

I aim to please Georgia A pet peeve of mine is the people that take themselves too seriously on the boards.  You can loosen up and be smart at the same time. We're doing pretty well as far as having some great non-douche members here. Glad you're one of em :x

EDIT:  That beating heart is for your avi, not you. No homo.


----------



## gfunky (May 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> thats a bodybuilder mentality he has... All you and I need is a barbell and plates with a rack and a bench.  Well actually I also need three guys to help me get into my gear, then a guy to spot me, two on each end of the bar another to scream at me while i lift and another to film it.  And a foam roller.



Even as a bodybuilding mentality I would like him to tell me one thing he can do in the commercial gym I can't do in mine!  People fail to realize how much you can do with one good machine and free weights.


----------



## Curiosity (May 23, 2012)

I like your gym G Funky looks like a dope set-up I'm jealous. I'm lucky that I found an awesome gym with a great selection of equipment, and since I usually go around 10 or 11 a.m. There is never anyone there, usually its me and maybe one other person using two rooms full of free weights and machines. But I definitely remember those days of showing up at a gym for a chest workout and having 5 kids taking turns on the bench for like half an hour and wanting to choke them.

The only thing I used to find annoying about working out at home is having to constantly change the weights on the dumbbells and barbells for supersets and stuff, I like being able to set up a few different barbells and pull a few DBs off the rack and just jump from one to the other to the other. Still, its a small price to pay to save the gas money and the membership fees.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Even as a bodybuilding mentality I would like him to tell me one thing he can do in the commercial gym I can't do in mine!  People fail to realize how much you can do with one good machine and free weights.


Look im not knockin your way and im not about to start listing what my gym has and yours doesnt.I like to throw in diffrent exersices weekly at a home gym I felt limited dont get offended gfunky


----------



## gfunky (May 23, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Look im not knockin your way and im not about to start listing what my gym has and yours doesnt.I like to throw in diffrent exersices weekly at a home gym I felt limited dont get offended gfunky



I understand what you mean, but with the right machine you can do all the pretty boy stuff too!  That is all I am saying my brother!


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)




----------



## gfunky (May 23, 2012)

Georgia said:


>



She should have gotten a rack and learned how to properly perform the lifts muahahahahahah


----------



## Pikiki (May 24, 2012)

I just look at your gym pics...I`m jelous bro, lol. Look pretty good and nice stuff you got there.


----------



## gfunky (May 24, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I just look at your gym pics...I`m jelous bro, lol. Look pretty good and nice stuff you got there.



Thanks PIK!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

i know this is an old post but providing you can find one of the 220 (maybe its 2200) models its not bad with all the diff options... BioForce is the name. one arm on each side and you position the weight selector further out to provide more resistance against the gas shock/strut.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 28, 2012)

Another home gym advocate, checking-in. 

I train early in the morning before work. The additional overhead of packing clean drawals, work clothes, soap / shampoo / towel, boots and all my food for the day & then rucking this same pack to my job site so it can bake in the sun for 9 hours is no good for me. Add in the commute time which would take place at Oh-Dark-Hundred in my case and its far preferred to just stagger to my home gym, coffee mug in hand, and do my training. 

Great thread, love seeing pics of the home gym set-ups as it gives me ideas.

Cheers!

- Savage


----------

